# Nhận trọn gói lắp máy lạnh âm trần cho quán cafe đẹp, thẩm mỹ



## haichaukinhdoanh (19/2/22)

Có thể nói quán Cafe là nơi lý tưởng của đa phần giới trẻ ngày nay ghé đến, là nơi gặp gỡ trao đổi công việc, nơi giúp ta giải tỏa mệt mõi sau một ngày lao động hay gặp gỡ hâm nóng tính cảm bạn bè. v..v.v . Chính vì vậy việc thiết kế lắp đặt quán cafe rất được chú trọng nhằm tạo không gian thoáng mát, thu hút khách hàng lui tới.
=> Tham khảo ngay Phân tích lý do nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho quán cafe






Bên cạnh những ý kiến lắp máy lạnh treo tường để tiết kiệm hơn, hay máy lạnh tủ đứng vì khả năng hoạt động của nó bền bỉ hơn chẳng hạn thì phần lớn mọi người đều đồng ý rằng lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho quán cafe là tốt nhất. Vậy lý do nào khiến họ khẳng định chắc chắn như thế? Hãy để Thanh Hải Châu phân tích cụ thể cho bạn.

» Xem thêm :

+ Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần có phải là sự lựa chọn tối ưu nhất?

+ Máy lạnh âm trần là gì? Có nên lắp điều hòa âm trần không?

Lắp máy lạnh âm trần cho quán coffee là đúng nhất bởi

♦ Thiết kế gọn nhẹ, lắp đặt không chiếm diện tích quán cafe

Máy lạnh âm trần với thiết kế vuông vắn, kích thước 950*950mm, cấu tạo dàn lạnh không quá lớn như các loại máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp, với thiết kế mỏng nhẹ tiện lợi trong việc lắp đặt và nâng máy lên cao, không chiếm diện tích như các loại máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn.


♦ Tính thẩm mỹ cao, phù hợp với quán cafe

Máy lạnh âm trần có thiết kế âm vào trần, chỉ để lộ ra mặt nạ thổi gió. Với thiết kế vuông vắn và tone màu trắng làm chủ đạo có thể dễ dàng phù hợp với tất cả không gian trần. Trong trường hợp trần nhà đã được đóng thạch cao và không thể lắp theo kiểu truyền thống, bạn cũng có thể “sáng tạo” bằng cách gắn lộ ra thân máy và sơn chúng cùng với màu trần. Dù là cách nào cũng đều hợp lý và có tính thẩm mỹ cao.










♦ Khả năng làm mát tốt và đều

Thiết kế mặt nạ thổi gió là 4 hướng và 8 hướng (360 độ), điều này sẽ giúp cho lưu lượng gió lạnh sẽ được tỏa ra đều hơn toàn bộ không gian quán cafe. Dù là máy lạnh của dòng thổi trực tiếp, nhưng phong cách làm mát của máy lạnh âm trần không quá gắt gỏng như máy lạnh tủ đứng mà ngược lại rất nhẹ nhàng và thoải mái.

Đặc biệt, trong khi hoạt động sẽ không có tình trạng phát ra tiếng ồn như máy lạnh tủ đứng, một phần cũng do máy lạnh được treo ở độ cao, bên cạnh đó là thiết kế gọn, nhẹ không quá lớn nên đảm bảo được không gian yên tĩnh.










♦ Giúp tiết kiệm chi phí

Về chi phí, sẽ theo mức độ sau đây: Máy lạnh âm trần = máy lạnh tủ đứng > máy lạnh treo tường.

Máy lạnh âm trần và máy lạnh tủ đứng có mức giá ngang bằng với nhau, tuy nhiên, như đã xét về 3 yếu tố trên, có thể thấy, máy lạnh âm trần hoàn toàn “nhỉnh” hơn so với máy lạnh tủ đứng khi lắp đặt máy lạnh cho quán cafe.

Với máy lạnh treo tường, mặc dù mức giá của máy rẻ hơn, cách lắp đặt dễ dàng hơn. Nếu bạn nghĩ rằng lựa chọn máy lạnh treo tường sẽ tiết kiệm hơn thì bạn nên xem xét lại vì:

• Máy lạnh treo tường chỉ thích hợp cho những không gian nhỏ như phòng ngủ.

• Khả năng chịu tải của máy lạnh trreo tường thấp hơn máy lạnh âm trần, không thích hợp cho việc khởi động 12/24 giờ mỗi ngày.

• Chế độ thổi gió và cánh đảo gió không đều và toàn bộ nhưu máy lạnh âm trần, sẽ rất khó để mọi ngõ ngách được làm mát toàn vẹn.



⇒ Quán cafe thường có nhiều bàn ghế, ngõ ngách, là một không gian khá kín, thời gian hoạt động lâu, có thể lên đến hơn 12 tiếng/ngày nên bạn có thể chọn những sản phẩm thuộc công nghệ Inverter để tiết kiệm điện hơn.

Nếu bạn đã có dòng sản phẩm yêu thích của mình thì có thể tham khảo TẠI ĐÂY, nếu không hãy gọi 0911 260 247 để được Mr Luân tư vấn sản phẩm cụ thể cho bạn.


► Đơn vị thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho quán cafe giá rẻ, uy tín, chuyên nghiệp

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu tự tin là đại lý phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho quán cafe giá rẻ nhất tại TPHCM và khu vực miền Nam, đội ngũ thi công tay nghề cao, với nhiều năm kinh nghiêm, cực kì chuyên nghiệp trong việc lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho quán cafe nên bạn hòan toàn yên tâm giao phó công trình cho chúng tôi.








Hình ảnh thực tế tại công trình Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho quán cafe AN - Thủ Đức


» Tin liên quan : Địa chỉ chuyên thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh cho quán cafe thẩm mỹ đẹp


Nếu có ý định mở quán cafe và tìm giải pháp điều hòa phù hợp từng phong cách thiết kế riêng, đảm bảo giá trị thẩm mỹ cao. Hãy liên hệ ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn – thiết kế – lắp đặt với chi phí trọn gói ưu đãi.


CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822007099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com
Nguồn tin : Phân tích lý do nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho quán cafe


----------

